

Ask HN: Cloud music site where I can stream my own music? - rms

I just got my CR-48 and am very pleased. I know there are a bunch of web apps where I can pay $10/month to stream a very large library of music, but I have a peculiar collection encoded very well and would rather stream my own music. Is there a decent app where I can pay money to upload my music to the cloud?
======
signal
You could get a VPS and run a streaming app. There are lots of free apps and
my VPS costs me $4 a month, with more storage, speed and bandwidth than you
need for that.

~~~
sushi
What is this $4/month VPS that you speaketh of? The cheapest that I know is
$5/month by prgmr.com.

~~~
signal
Mine's from hostrail.com, you can use lowend60 to get 60% off for life.

------
pierrefar
Try Psonar.

Disclosure: they're based here in Cambridge UK and have friends who work with
them.

------
revorad
<http://soundcloud.com>

